# [automount] Problem z montowaniem pamięci przenośnej...

## Insenic

Jeszcze wczoraj wszystko działało. Dzisiaj po restarcie systemu nagle przestało montować urządzenia przenośne, przy ich podłączaniu. Próbowałem dojść do tego co zrobiłem, że tak się stało, ale nie mogę sobie przypomnieć żadnej czynności, która mogła do tego doprowadzić. 

Podłączane urządzenia mogę jednak zamontować ręcznie i mam możliwość pełnego odczytu i zapisu na tych urządzeniach. Gdy podłączam urządzenie to w nautilusie na około 1,5 sec. pojawia mi się ikona zamontowanego napędu a następnie znika. W thunarze do póki nie zamontuję ręcznie urządzenia to kliknięcie na ikonę nośnika generuje komunikat "Brak uprawnień do zamontowania ...".

Próbowałem już przekompilować: hal, dbus, gnome-volume-manager, ale niestety nic to nie dało. Uruchamiałem też revdep-rebuild i również bez rezultatów. 

```
[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r5  USE="acpi crypt pcmcia -debug -dmi -doc (-selinux)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2-r1  USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-2.15.0-r1  USE="crypt -debug -doc" 0 kB 

```

Nie wiem czy warto zamieszczać /var/log/messages czy dmesg, bo w nich jest wszystko w porządku, gdyż urządzenie jest prawidłowo wykrywane, bez żadnych błędów.

```
$ rc-status

Runlevel: default

 apache2                                      [ started  ]

 courier-imapd                                [ started  ]

 dbus                                         [ started  ]

 gpm                                          [ started  ]

 hald                                         [ started  ]

 local                                        [ started  ]

 mpd                                          [ started  ]

 mysql                                        [ started  ]

 net.eth0                                     [ inactive ]

 netmount                                     [ started  ]

 net.wlan0                                    [ started  ]

 samba                                        [ started  ]

 syslog-ng                                    [ started  ]

 vixie-cron                                   [ started  ]

 xdm                                          [ started  ]

```

```

$ top | grep gnome

7419 insenic   15   0 85964 6164 4324 S    0  0.6   0:01.07 gnome-volume-manager 
```

I oczywiście wszystkie niezbędne opcje w "Napędy i nośniki wymienne" są prawidłowo ustawione. Naprawdę nie jestem w stanie powiedzieć dlaczego tak się stało, ale prosił bym o pomoc w rozwiązaniu tego problemu. Jak jeszcze są jakieś potrzebne informacje to czekam na wiadomość...

----------

## caruso

Przyczyn może być kilka: brak obsługi urządzenia w kernelu, wyłączenie usera z grupy haldeamon (pisze z pamięci), uszkodzenie urządzenia, czasami zdarzają się głupie problemy z uprawnieniami do katalogu głównego gdzie są automontowanie (nie wiem jak to jest realizowane w gnomie). Może przydatną informacją być info z 

```
dmesg
```

 zaraz po podłączeniu urządzenia.

----------

## Insenic

Niestety próbowałem już chyba wszystkiego. Dalej to samo dmesg wyrzuca mi taki komunikat:

```
usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 8

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     KINGMAX  USB2.0 Flashdisk 1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

SCSI device sda: 2015232 512-byte hdwr sectors (1032 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 2015232 512-byte hdwr sectors (1032 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

Czy ktoś mógłby mi pomóc rozwiązać ten problem?

----------

## mpapis

hal-disable-polling --enable-polling [--udi <udi> | --device <device-file>]

i pokaz 

```
ps aux | grep hal
```

 ja mam cos takiego 

```
root      4116  0.0  0.0   3080   700 ?        S    May21   0:01 hald-addon-storage: polling /dev/hdc (every 2 sec)
```

----------

## Insenic

U mnie jest coś takiego:

```
root      4892  0.0  0.1  10176  1148 ?        S    02:32   0:00 hald-addon-storage: polling /dev/hda (every 2 sec)

root      7603  0.0  0.1  10180  1064 ?        S    02:36   0:00 hald-addon-storage: polling /dev/sda (every 2 sec)

```

Pierwsze to cd-rom, który działa poprawnie ;)

----------

## mpapis

no to widac ze hal sprawdza twoje uzadzenie to teraz prawa, daj wyniki:

```
id

ls -l /dev/sda

ls -ld /media /media/*
```

----------

## Insenic

```

$ id

uid=1000(insenic) gid=1000(insenic) grupy=0(root),4(adm),6(disk),10(wheel),18(audio),19(cdrom),27(video),35(games),80(cdrw),85(usb),

100(users),408(haldaemon),409(plugdev),1000(insenic)

$ ls -l /dev/sda

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 0 maj 23  2007 /dev/sda

$ ls -ld /media /media/*

drwxr-xr-x  4 root    root  104 maj 23  2007 /media

drwxr-xr-x 23 root    root  672 sty 15 16:29 /media/disk

dr-xr-xr-x  1 insenic root 2048 maj 13 12:57 /media/Jericho s.1 Cd.2
```

----------

## mpapis

sprobuj tego:

chown -R :insenic /media

chmod -R g+w /media

jeśli nie pomoże to pokaż:

cat /etc/fstab

----------

## Insenic

No niestety to nie pomogło.

```
$ cat /etc/fstab

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

/dev/hdc1               /               xfs             noatime         0 1

/dev/hdc5               /home           xfs             noatime         0 0

/dev/hdc6               /portage        xfs             noatime         0 0

/dev/hdc2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/hdc8               /mnt/temp       ntfs            noatime,user,umask=0222,users           0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec    0 0

```

Bardzo dziękuję, za dotychczasową chęć pomocy, bo przypadek wydaje się beznadziejny ;)

----------

## mpapis

dozuc taka linie do /etc/fstab

```
/dev/sda1               /media/cokolwiek       auto            noatime,users           0 0
```

wykonaj jescze to na wszelki wypadek:

```
mkdir /media/cokolwiek

chmod 777 /media/cokolwiek
```

i masz racje powoli sie pomysly koncza

----------

## ukl

Szczerze mówiąc to uważam, że jest to błąd jakiegoś programu... U mnie po którejś aktualizacji pojawił się ten sam problem dla urządzeń przenośnych montowanych via hal. "Brak uprawnień do zamontowania" Używam hala w wersji 0.5.9-r1. Chyba czas zrobić downgrade i zobaczyć czy zadziała  :Wink: 

----------

